# Spring is here?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

_fingers crossed_ Last year we had snow until July practically....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and I'm glad you are having nicer weather this year. I can't imagine snow until July. We are sweltering here in July. I head for the mountains.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have never been happier to see warmer weather than I am this year. It's so good to get out of the house. Your boys look great!


----------



## SFK (Mar 4, 2021)

So happy and great to pictures.

Not to be downer but remember ticks...I had my Bella out today to enjoy the day while we worked in the yard. She mostly stayed on the grass but did explore a bit into the woods and leaves.

While cleaning her paws to go into the house we noticed a tick above her eye lid high on the fur. We removed the tick, it did not appear that it bit or burred in.

Enjoy the season and be safe...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SFK said:


> So happy and great to pictures.
> 
> Not to be downer but remember ticks...I had my Bella out today to enjoy the day while we worked in the yard. She mostly stayed on the grass but did explore a bit into the woods and leaves.
> 
> ...


My guys are covered for ticks this month. 

Found a tick on my Jovi 2-3 weeks ago when it started warming up - removed and got all the dogs on simparica next day.

We go month to month this time of the year.


----------



## SFK (Mar 4, 2021)

Megora said:


> My guys are covered for ticks this month.
> 
> Found a tick on my Jovi 2-3 weeks ago when it started warming up - removed and got all the dogs on simparica next day.
> 
> We go month to month this time of the year.


Bella is on some dual Tick/Heartworm pill. 

Our concern is the transfer possibility and spreading within the house etc.

Normally I will shower myself after working out in the woods.

Enjoy your pet and have a great day...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SFK said:


> Bella is on some dual Tick/Heartworm pill.
> 
> Our concern is the transfer possibility and spreading within the house etc.
> 
> ...


I only find dead ticks with simparica


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope Spring is finally here! I can't take the bad weather anymore, especially this year! Fingers crossed for good weather! 🤞


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Those dogs were sure happy to be outside! I was watching the Opening Day ballgame....Cleveland at Detroit....it was 30 degrees and snowing...ridiculous. We're getting into 75-80 degree weather down here in VA. I feel for y'all up there and hope it gets warm soon


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> Those dogs were sure happy to be outside! I was watching the Opening Day ballgame....Cleveland at Detroit....it was 30 degrees and snowing...ridiculous. We're getting into 75-80 degree weather down here in VA. I feel for y'all up there and hope it gets warm soon


We were pushing 80 degrees last week. 

It's in 50's today which "feels" cold because we were spoiled last week. But it's actually pretty normal temps for early spring. It's sweater weather.


----------

